# Hemp soap questions



## viccilynn (Apr 28, 2015)

I want to make some soap with the m&p hemp no detergent base. I am brand new to any kind of soap making. How much hemp oil can I add and still maintain a good lather etc.? Also what is the best kind of natural colorant? Would it be ok to add some hemp seeds? If so when or at what point in the process would it be added? Anyone have anything else to add that many help a newbie?


----------



## hozhed (Apr 29, 2015)

viccilynn said:


> I want to make some soap with the m&p hemp no detergent base. I am brand new to any kind of soap making. How much hemp oil can I add and still maintain a good lather etc.? Also what is the best kind of natural colorant? Would it be ok to add some hemp seeds? If so when or at what point in the process would it be added? Anyone have anything else to add that many help a newbie?


 

I use SFIC hemp oil base and matte blue color with spearmint ess oil and everybody loves it. Its one of the best MP soaps I make. I don't think you need to add any oil to it, and as far as the seed thing,,,,,,,,,,dunno????


----------



## Cindy2428 (Apr 29, 2015)

SFIC bases are pretty forgiving when it comes to adding things. You can easily get away with 1 tsp per pound of base.  Suspending in M&P is an art. - Base too thin, seeds will sink. I had my best luck making layers in very small amounts stirring base to prevent a skin and cooling until it started to feel it thicken. I did get air bubbles though.

I'm not sure what constitutes actual ingredients for marijuana, but I agree with hozhed - I'd be careful with the seeds.


----------



## viccilynn (May 4, 2015)

Fantastic, Thank you folks a lot. I eat the hemp seeds so always have them around so may give it a try. Would you call the M&P soap bases as natural?


----------



## not_ally (May 4, 2015)

Vicci, here's a recent post on colorants, including natural ones.  I posted to that thread and included some links about natural colorants that you might want to check.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=53477

For me a good MP base (I use SFIC) is definitely natural enough that I have no problems using it or giving it away.  Opinions will vary, though.


----------

